# Conquest/Ammann, Coyle/Brizuela Rbr!



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

*BoxNation - 7PM *

Tony Conquest vs. Daniel Ammann 
Chris Eubank Jr vs. Alistair Warren
Mitchell Smith vs. Mark Evans

*Sky Sports - 8PM*

Tommy Coyle vs Daniel Brizuela
Luke Campbell vs Scott Moises
Darren Hamilton vs Curtis Woodhouse
Gavin McDonnell vs Leigh Wood

Nothing special tonight, but boxing is boxing. :bbb Enjoy.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

The hull bill just got alot more interesting with both Haye and Fury there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just seen on twitter,Fury and Haye are in Hull watching the boxing tonight:yep


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like the Sky show is put back until 8.10


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Id be shocked if it doesnt kick off


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

It will kick off anyway.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It almost sounds like it's a set up. Why on earth would both guys coincidentally be at the same show? It's not like it's some super bill either, it's just a regular show. Looks like Haye and Fury want to re-ignite interest and start all this bullshit up again. I bet ya Fury doesn't fight Chisora and ends up facing Haye later this year.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcdonnell/Wood is on first.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It almost sounds like it's a set up. Why on earth would both guys coincidentally be at the same show? It's not like it's some super bill either, it's just a regular show. Looks like Haye and Fury want to re-ignite interest and start all this bullshit up again. I bet ya Fury doesn't fight Chisora and ends up facing Haye later this year.


Haye is there cos Booth is in Woodhouse's corner tonight - no idea why fury is there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It almost sounds like it's a set up. Why on earth would both guys coincidentally be at the same show? It's not like it's some super bill either, it's just a regular show. Looks like Haye and Fury want to re-ignite interest and start all this bullshit up again. I bet ya Fury doesn't fight Chisora and ends up facing Haye later this year.


:eddie

PPV baby.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do people always act like Hull is a wonderful city, it's a fucking dive.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It almost sounds like it's a set up. Why on earth would both guys coincidentally be at the same show? It's not like it's some super bill either, it's just a regular show. Looks like Haye and Fury want to re-ignite interest and start all this bullshit up again. I bet ya Fury doesn't fight Chisora and ends up facing Haye later this year.


I`m not sure Fury lives up north and is Haye up there with Booth who is helping out Woodhouse.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Will we get a repeat of Germany with Fury running around screaming 'he glassed me'


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> Haye is there cos Booth is in Woodhouse's corner tonight - no idea why fury is there.


To beat up Haye!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan vs Brook this year.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Haye is there cos Booth is in Woodhouse's corner tonight - no idea why fury is there.


Might be wrong here but isn't Fury related to Hosea Burton who fights on the Hull card? He could be there supporting him.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> To beat up Haye!


I suppose if Haye still has one arm in a sling it would make Fury a slight favourite.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucks sake, Nelson presenting again he can barely get a word out tonight, Paul Smith and Mccrory pundits FFS


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LJGS said:


> Might be wrong here but isn't Fury related to Hosea Burton who fights on the Hull card? He could be there supporting him.


You`re proberly right


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Khan vs Brook this year.


What did they mention about that? Missed it.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

What a ring walk Leigh, sounds like someone fell asleep on some bagpipes


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

How the fuck was that a knockdown...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pathetic refereeing yet again. Wood dominated that round.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

2 judges from Doncaster, Referee just given a knockdown for literally nothing.. Are we about to see the weekly Matchroom screw job?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

9-9 due to daft knockdown. Wood has bossed it though.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> 9-9 due to daft knockdown. Wood has bossed it though.


Has to be a 10-9 McDonnell mate.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very one-sided round for Wood in the 2nd.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wood looks brilliant.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcdonnell won't see the 6th round.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Wood is smashing McDonnell. Do any of those brother possess any power at all ?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

19-19 but Wood in control, looks classy here and McDonnell very basic, awful call on the knockdown.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

McDonnell needs to put it on him and get inside or this wont last very long.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19 For me, the ref needs to go to specsavers with that "knockdown"


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Who's the tidy brunette at ringside ? :hey


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Think Wood was right about McDonnell possibly struggling with the weight, he looks laboured.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What did they mention about that? Missed it.


Looking like Maidana has got the Mayweather fight, which leaves Khan without an opponent, i won't be surprised if Eddie gives Khan and cheeky offer to fight Brook.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Wood.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Think Wood was right about McDonnell possibly struggling with the weight, he looks laboured.


Nah, Mcdonnell just isn't very good.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Eddie won't see Jamie's brother beaten tonight. Everyone seems to be in on the screw job.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Eddie won't see Jamie's brother beaten tonight. Everyone seems to be in on the screw job.


Wood is a friend of Carl Froch though


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

39-37 Wood


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wood is a friend of Carl Froch though


It must be a real hardship for Eddie. But his choice was made when the 2 judges he appointed were from Doncaster.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

There's a smoking hot blonde at ringside


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Who's the babe in the red jacket?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

It's like beauty and the beast to the right of Eddie Hearn. Wood tiring a little ?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-46 Wood


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

All rounds to Wood bar the bogus KD


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> All rounds to Wood bar the bogus KD


Eddie clapping at anything mcdonnell does, your right he's on his side


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> It must be a real hardship for Eddie. But his choice was made when the 2 judges he appointed were from Doncaster.


I think you are mistaking Eddie with the BBBoC


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Wood will stop this if he goes back to the body.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What the fuck happened there?


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck was the ref doing?

This time stopped. Really good scrap that.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

What the fuck is the idiot doing?!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great finish. Terrible referee.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Well that's my accy gone. Cheers Leigh. :lol:


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Talk about fading.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol do they teach these british refs bad stoppages


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ref was 10 seconds too late


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wasn't throwing back, looked gone to me so no complaints except for the bizarre reffing in the last 20 secs.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The McDonnell's have such punchable faces and cold, dead child-murdering eyes.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow didn`t see that coming,Mcdonnell finished that well


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wood's inexperience cost him there, no clinch game! Enjoyed the fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oooh nice end.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

British officiiating seems like it's going worse.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Dickens would smash McDonnell.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

What the fuck was the ref doing though? Breaking it up?! He was right to step in and stop it ... what justification was there to step in when they're scrapping and break it up. British refs are complete botle jobs ... full of self-doubt.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell Smith is acting the big man on Box Nation


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Glasses at the York Hall


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Danny said:


> The McDonnell's have such punchable faces and cold, dead child-murdering eyes.


:lol::deal


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Unbareably Northern too.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight. Even after the first few rounds I felt McDonnell was going to get to him, although I expected the finish a little bit later than the 6th round. 

By the way, great to see both live UK shows having what seem to be full houses.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you think there are enough Rainham Steel logos visible at the York Hall? :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> The McDonnell's have such punchable faces and cold, dead child-murdering eyes.


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Mitchell Smith is acting the big man on Box Nation


What's he done?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Spencer fearon-Dave Coldwell face off, fucking hell


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Spencer fearon-Dave Coldwell face off, fucking hell


They are fighting next, should be a belter.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

that mitchell smith is coming across as a right knob.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone think the Mcdonnell twins look like Gollem off lord of the rings?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What's he done?


Acting the proverbial bell end!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> They are fighting next, should be a belter.


2 ex journeymen going at it..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Always thought mitchell Smith come across as a nice lad


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What's he done?


Sunglasses in the York Hall,just seems like a little shit.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 2 ex journeymen going at it..


Sky have given it great hype, i just hope it lives up to the pre fight hype and Spencer and Dave make a show of it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Class from Mitchell Smith


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Always thought mitchell Smith come across as a nice lad


His interview wasn`t to bad to be fair,seems like he`s trying to show a bit of personality which isn`t the worst thing in the world.I might of been a bit harsh,he might be alright.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Darren Hamiliton looks like a kids magician.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> His interview wasn`t to bad to be fair,seems like he`s trying to show a bit of personality which isn`t the worst thing in the world.I might of been a bit harsh,he might be alright.


What was the result mate? Im watching Hull bill.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't believe he gets introduced as The Troll Hunter. :lol:

WAR WOODHOUSE! Classy entrance.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol woodhouse so overrated because he was a footballer


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Darren Hamiliton looks like a kids magician.


A muscly black one? No ****


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Da fuck is that ?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Lol woodhouse so overrated because he was a footballer


Who exactly is over-rating him? General consensus is that he's a tier below British level. Absolute nonsense post.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

The fuck was that?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Danny said:


> The McDonnell's have such punchable faces and cold, dead child-murdering eyes.


The Doncaster look.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hamilton is a massive knob. Unlikely but hope he gets sparked.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Is that his dads dressing gown ?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What was the result mate? Im watching Hull bill.


Smith stopped him in the second round,he did what he had to do and looked right spiteful in there,he`s defintly one to watch.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wouldn't mind Hamilton to lose now (not hurt though), don't like Rappers walking fighters down. Made me really dislike AB.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What's ukwingchunstudent doing there?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Hamilton is a massive knob. Unlikely but hope he gets sparked.


I feel the same way, boring cunt as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wtf whats with all the ref's/judges being from doncaster


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One question, is Hull really beautiful ? I have never been


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wtf whats with all the ref's/judges being from doncaster


Its where all the star referees come from.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> One question, is Hull really beautiful ? I have never been


I went to watch BDO darts one year and it was a shithole.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

What exactly does Spencer Fearon do in boxing? Genuine question.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

puncheeeeeeeese Jim


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> What exactly does Spencer Fearon do in boxing? Genuine question.


Manager/promoter/talks utter shite.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

halling is spouting some shit tonight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hamilton boring me yet again. Guys like him ain't fighters they are just spoilers. If everyone was like him Boxing would be dead as a spectacle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> halling is spouting some shit tonight


Just tonight? It's every gig he does.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> halling is spouting some shit tonight


He does all the time, clueless and annoying. A devastating combo for a sports commentator.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I went to watch BDO darts one year and it was a shithole.


Cheers,thought so.I might go up for boxing one day but show would need to be top quality.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Cheers,thought so.I might go up for boxing one day but show would need to be top quality.


Would be worth going to see that **** from Hull get knocked out but will he ever fight someone with a pulse?, not sure.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Woodhouse round for me, shite "fight" so far.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> zzzzzzzz


This is a very good, accurate post about this fight and Hamilton in particular.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Would be worth going to see that **** from Hull get knocked out but will he ever fight someone with a pulse?, not sure.


That's harsh,Campball is alright and will go all the way,saw him fight in the semis at the Olympics quality fighter imo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Woodhouse, he'll get stopped late but he's doing well. At least that round was fairly entertainig.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Woodhouse doing alright there


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

2-1 Woodlouse, i will admit bias against Hamilton though and would celebrate his retirement or at least his banning from the TV events.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Turning into a good fight, who'd have thought 39-37 curtis


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

THe old dear in the front row is loving this one!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> That's harsh,Campball is alright and will go all the way,saw him fight in the semis at the Olympics quality fighter imo


Was a bit harsh but when i met him my Gaydar did go off violently. He could do well as a pro but you can't judge these prospects until they step it up. Good luck to him though but i do enjoy it when an underdog does well so that is why i made the comment ha.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

another round for curtis


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Darren Hamilton vs. Bradley Skeete: FOTY potential


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Was a bit harsh but when i met him my Gaydar did go off violently. He could do well as a pro but you can't judge these prospects until they step it up. Good luck to him though but i do enjoy it when an underdog does well so that is why i made the comment ha.


Fairplay,and he did do that Ice dance show


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hearn sat ringside thinking why on earth did I sign Hamilton :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

People scoring this to Woodhouse are just racist against black people!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'good boy' 

Thought that was Jim Mcdonell talking to degale


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Darren Hamilton vs. Bradley Skeete: FOTY potential


That fight has to be made.

Put it on dvd for anyone who has trouble going to sleep


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hearn sat ringside thinking why on earth did I sign Hamilton :lol:


Hearn, like Adam Smith, loves ripped black guys. It's the only reason he persists with Ochieng.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

JonnyBriggs said:


> THe old dear in the front row is loving this one!


accompanied with young strapping lads..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

If Hamilton was white and from Belfast people would be going nuts about him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ari gold bawse said:


> that fight has to be made.
> 
> Put it on dvd for anyone who has trouble going to sleep


warrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hearn sat ringside thinking why on earth did I sign Hamilton :lol:


He did it,just to shut Spencer up I reckon.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Hearn, like Adam Smith, loves ripped black guys. It's the only reason he persists with Ochieng.


:lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> If Hamilton was white and from Belfast people would be going nuts about him.


I wouldn't, i would call him what he is and that is a boring cunt, Fighters like Hamilton are bad for the Sport.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

4-2 Woodhouse. Shite.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

4-2 curtis


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> If Hamilton was white and from Belfast people would be going nuts about him.


You're no @Roe, mate.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> 4-2 curtis


This man sees it the right way.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-46 curtis


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hamilton is a terrible TV fighter, i might start a petition to get him banned from my screens.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

If nothing else I just really hope Woodhouse doesn't get robbed. I think I'd probably cry if he did.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 48-46 curtis


This guy knows his shit.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

You can get 9/1 on Woodhouse right now....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Woodhouse is putting in the performance of his career, 58-65 CW


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> You can get 9/1 on Woodhouse right now....


You cant be serious?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5 - 2 Woodhouse


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> If nothing else I just really hope Woodhouse doesn't get robbed. I think I'd probably cry if he did.







But seriously, its 5-2 to Woodhouse now so a robbery is on the cards for sure.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim you fucking scumbag, he's pissed again


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You cant be serious?


20/1 on points...


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jim Watt's scorecard apalling as usual :rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bullets can't hurt when they don't hit you, punches do though.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

5-2 to my man Curtis in a stinker so far.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> 20/1 on points...


Fucking hell im getting a ten spot on that


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Serious what fight are some of you watching? Hamilton is clearly winning!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> 5-2 to my man Curtis in a stinker so far.


You think this is a stinker? last 4 or 5 rounds have been good i think.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Take the fackin water Spence!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

5-3 curtis


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fucking hell im getting a ten spot on that


Bet365 :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You think this is a stinker? last 4 or 5 rounds have been good i think.


Last round was better with decent action, i just can't stand Hamilton.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

67-65 Curtis

Nick Halling 'the left hook shook hamilton, no it didn't Nick you pathetic fantasist.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5 -3 Woodhouse close rd


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

So this is the guy behind the scenes who has helped Hamilton and not Fearon.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Curtis


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone on here is scoring it the same, to Woodhouse..apart from Rob who thinks Hamilton is winning easily :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Spencer is an idiot and Hamilton is mediocre.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Atmosphere is great, 2 very good British title fights.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everyone on here is scoring it the same, to Woodhouse..apart from Rob who thinks Hamilton is winning easily :lol:


There's always one.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everyone on here is scoring it the same, to Woodhouse..apart from Rob who thinks Hamilton is winning easily :lol:


its cos he has hamilton to win a points decision in prediction league


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Curtis Hamilton might just nick this,I hope not


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everyone on here is scoring it the same, to Woodhouse..apart from Rob who thinks Hamilton is winning easily :lol:


Everywhere apart from this forum has it to Hamilton. This place is full of sheep.

Woodhouse did better v Gavin.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Robbery is coming, i can feel it in my bones. Lolz.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> its cos he has hamilton to win a points decision in prediction league


Nope its cos he is winning.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

As long as Shithouse can hold it together for the next three rounds it should be in the bag, I smell a robbery however.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm with @Rob.. Ive got Hamilton winning this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Everywhere apart from this forum has it to Hamilton. *This place is full of sheep.*
> 
> Woodhouse did better v Gavin.


Well why don't you fuck off to another forum then Bobby, you won't be missed.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Everywhere apart from this forum has it to Hamilton. This place is full of sheep.
> 
> Woodhouse did better v Gavin.


Numerous other forums have posters who think its close or that Hosue is winning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Well why don't you fuck off to another forum then Bobby, you won't be missed.


No. Hamilton 3 up


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I'm with @Rob.. Ive got Hamilton winning this


I have no problem with anyone having Ammo edging it but winning clearly is complete bullshit.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

5-5


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5 Come on Curtis 6 mins and you could do it, give it everything you got.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> No. Hamilton 3 up


You had him winning clearly 3 rounds ago, yet Hamilton has clearly won 2 of them rounds...so which one is it Bobby


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I've got it to Hamilton but Woodhouse has really started to have success in the last few rounds. Hamilton has either gotten complacent or is knackered, he's done fuck for little bit.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Hamilton by late TKO.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

6-4 to the house. I hope Hamilton reign of terror is coming to an end,


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I have no problem with anyone having Ammo edging it but winning clearly is complete bullshit.


I've got Hamilton 2 up. he will pull away in these rounds and win 117-113 on my card. If he wins these last 2....


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Hamilton needs a final warning for holding the fist in the face, he has been warned every round.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Needs to box more intelligently here Woodhouse, don't get reckless and throw it away.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> I've got Hamilton 2 up. he will pull away in these rounds and win 117-113 on my card. If he wins these last 2....


Yes, but it's not clea at the moment thats my point.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He looks fucked Woodhouse. 'MON THE TROLL HUNTER!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6 -5 Woodhouse


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Hamilton.Unfortunatly he has too much for Curtis


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JonnyBriggs said:


> Hamilton needs a final warning for holding the fist in the face, he has been warned every round.


Hamilton is a spoiler, very bad to watch, a terrible TV fighter and if we had more like him Boxing would be in trouble. 7-4 to the House.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

106-105 Hamilton. That uppercut was a peach.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Woodhouse will win on the cards.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

6-5 curtis


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You had him winning clearly 3 rounds ago, yet Hamilton has clearly won 2 of them rounds...so which one is it Bobby


I had him 2 up after 6, now 3 up thats clear.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

The Hull crowd are brilliant.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

McKay said:


> The Hull crowd are brilliant.


Fight has got better late as well, decent stuff.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Fuck sake take a point ref.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully woodhouse wins so we don't have to hear hamilton's pathetic raps any more.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hamilton gets murked when he gets to euro level, bet spencer got a good deal for him and Hamilton.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7-5 Woodhouse


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

8-4 or 7-5 to the house. Round 11 was a really toss of the coin round. Hope Hamilton's reign of terror is over. War Curtis!!!!!.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

116-112 Hamilton. Woodhouse gave it a right good go in the latter rounds but Hamilton's work was the classier throughout the fight. Curtis can hold his head high though.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hope Woodhouse has got this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent fight 115-115 for me.

Will be incredible if Woodhouse gets this.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

7-5 curtis


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-6 Please give it to Woodhouse but Hamiltion will proberly get it by UD.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

115-113 Hamilton


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> 116-112 Hamilton. Woodhouse gave it a right good go in the latter rounds but Hamilton's work was the classier throughout the fight. Curtis can hold his head high though.


I had it 116-112 Hamilton. Not sure what people were watching.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> 6-6 Please give it to Woodhouse but Hamiltion will proberly get it by UD.


Why would you want a fight to be scored different to how it should be?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Any boxer entering the ring with a rapper should be docked 2 points automatically.

I hope Curtis nicks this.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

7-5 Woodhouse


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hamilton really needs to do legs more when he goes gym.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

MC can fuck off


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

116-115 atsch


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Brilliant.:happy


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't watch the fight but I'm siding with Rob and saying robbery.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, made up for Woodhouse! Just won myself 200 quid aswelll get in


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

7-5 Woodhouse on my card wouldn't argue with a close win to Hamilton either though it was very close with a few pick em rounds.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wicked!!!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Getttt the fuck in there!!!!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Good decision. Hamilton can fuck off now of my TV screens and fight in small hall shows. Great end to Curtis's career.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Made up for Woodhouse.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Knew he would get it on the cards.

Hamilton won that smh


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheers for the Woodhouse in play tip whoever it was :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

All the fat Yorkshire slags :rofl


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Balls of steel Woodhouse. Really pleased for him!!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes Ammann/Conquest starting now.

Gwarn Daniel


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Why would you want a fight to be scored different to how it should be?


Yes Woodhouse got it.Many close rounds so I`m quite happy if they decide to see it for Woodhouse


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Chuffed for Woodhouse - did enough to win on my scorecard too.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Made up for Curtis!! Nice in-play win as well!!


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bendy said:


> MC can fuck off


shite isn't he.

top fight though.thought hamilton nicked it but happy for woodhouse.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn I did not expect this sort of fight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Everyone saying Hamilton would win a robbery, then he ends up getting robbed. What a load of shit!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Adam Booth is boss.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

No way I had him winning that but I don't care enough about Hamilton to start bandying about the robbery card. Hopefully Woodhouse retires now as the champion instead of fighting on for money.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Everyone saying Hamilton would win a robbery, then he ends up getting robbed. What a load of shit!


Even Hamiliton thinks it was close.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Woodhouse won 250 grand, well done Curtis lad. Maybe he offered :eddie a cut of that.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Im happy for Curtis but he doesn't deserve to get the decision for that fight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> No way I had him winning that but I don't care enough about Hamilton to start bandying about the robbery card. Hopefully Woodhouse retires now as the champion instead of fighting on for money.


He has just won 250K, Curtis will retire for sure.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Rob said:


> I had it 116-112 Hamilton. Not sure what people were watching.


Hamilton vs Woodhouse.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

McCory: "Woodhouse wanted it more" Classic. :rofl


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Woodhouse won 250 grand, well done Curtis lad. Maybe he offered :eddie a cut of that.


Was it not 25 grand mate? Thought he said he had 500 quid on at 50/1.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

5 grand at 50/1 :rofl boss


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

McKay said:


> 25 grand mate. He said he had 500 quid on at 50/1.


Said 5k didn't he?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

McKay said:


> 25 grand mate. He said he had 500 quid on at 50/1.


Who the fuck gave him 50-1????


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not really sure how you can score that fight for Woodhouse without bias. Think the judges got swayed by the back story which happens all too often with British judges/referees


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

McKay said:


> Was it not 25 grand mate? Thought he said he had 500 quid on at 50/1.


Thought he said 5, still not bad!


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny said:


> Said 5k didn't he?


Aye I just rewinded it. Fucking hell!


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Who the fuck gave him 50-1????


I'm guessing it was most likely before he started boxing?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Thought he said 5, still not bad!


Think you were right actually!


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Who the fuck gave him 50-1????


It was before he had any fights so its not out of the question at all.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Does this mean no more Hamilton on TV cards?, hope so.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Definetly said £5k at 50/1, plus he staked his purse on himself (for less than 50/1, obviously).


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Does this mean no more Hamilton on TV cards?, hope so.


:lol: I swear you've said that like 5 times mate, he is painful to watch though


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Ammann gonna stop conquest


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think Woodhouse was fighting for money due to being a footballer before starting boxing so I expect he will retire.

I had a draw so split decision didn't really surprise me.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

250k but the British title, fair play to Woodhouse, missed the first few rounds so no idea if he deserved it or not though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Does this mean no more Hamilton on TV cards?, hope so.


Why would you even say that? The guy poured his heart out regardless and fought till the end. Made no excuses either at the end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> Why would you even say that? The guy poured his heart out regardless and fought till the end. Made no excuses either at the end.


Because he is black.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Conquest 3 -0


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Had Hamilton up a round and I was routing for woodhouse but so made up for the fella. I lost my shit when they gave him the nod. Almost tearful


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why would you even say that? The guy poured his heart out regardless and fought till the end. Made no excuses either at the end.


Its very simple, i hate his style and don't want to watch him anymore. Most fighters try their hardest and it should be a bare minimum as a top athlete so that is not a reason to want to keep watching him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: I swear you've said that like 5 times mate, he is painful to watch though


Sorry had a bit to drink, glad you agree though ha. And to answer my own question it seems he will be back on TV because Curtis will vacate the title so Hamilton will fight for it.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Over the moon for Woodhouse, great story and bookies win is icing on the cake for him, get in! :happy


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This lad Campbell is fighting looks like one of the smackheads from The 51st State.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Another star referee here according to the MC. The UK has talent it would seem.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I'm still on for a 100% success rate on my accy, of predicting every fight wrong.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> This lad Campbell is fighting looks like one of the smackheads from The 51st State.


didnt he have leukemia?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

"limp hand Luke" should be his nickname.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> This lad Campbell is fighting looks like one of the smackheads from The 51st State.


Had cancer only a few years back, bet you feel awful :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> This lad Campbell is fighting looks like one of the smackheads from The 51st State.


:lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> I'm still on for a 100% success rate on my accy, of predicting every fight wrong.


:happy


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

That kid fought leukemia ?? Fucksake.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Conquest winning 4-0 so far.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Had cancer only a few years back, bet you feel awful :lol:


Please tell you're pulling my leg. PLEASE!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Whats going on with Conquest?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Had cancer only a few years back, bet you feel awful :lol:


I was thinkin similar til I heard that .felt a right cunt .


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Please tell you're pulling my leg. PLEASE!


Nope. :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

His fucking little face bless him, he looks chuffed to bits to be in the ring with Campbell like he's just won the Lottery.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

English johnny tapia,


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't believe they're still on about this 'fought 10 rounds with a broken jaw' bullshit. Respect to him for fighting on regardless of how long it was but it clearly happened when he got his shit pushed in and knocked on his ass in round 8.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Nope.





Danny said:


> :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> I was thinkin similar til I heard that .felt a right cunt .


Same here about 6 months ago i thought it when I seen him fighting Mitchell Smith lol


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


>


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Moises only here to survive fffs, he actually tried against Mitchell Smith.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


>


:lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Whats going on with Conquest?


 6-0 Conquest, the Aussie looks bang average.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Rob said:


> Whats going on with Conquest?


Won every round so far


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Moises looks like a crackhead, bold version of Joffrey from Game of Thrones.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking hell, I can't believe that. The lad had leukemia and I go say that. Jesus Christ.......


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Campbell looks very good, that little flurry was hideous though.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Can't believe they're still on about this 'fought 10 rounds with a broken jaw' bullshit. Respect to him for fighting on regardless of how long it was but it clearly happened when he got his shit pushed in and knocked on his ass in round 8.


They act as if the Broken jaw happened as an accident and not by a Beltran punch. Also ignore the fact that beltran won about 9 rounds with a KD. Still feel bad for Beltran but i'll support Ricky next week in what i feel could be a very interesting fight or one in which Burns gets dominated in.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Moises looks like a crackhead, bold version of Joffrey from Game of Thrones.


:lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

campbell goes windmill style when he hurts a fighter... needs to be careful when he goes up in levels


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> This lad Campbell is fighting looks like one of the smackheads from The 51st State.





smoggy7188 said:


> didnt he have leukemia?


:rofl:rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate these prospect fights, i learn nothing and just see someone over matched get a pounding.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

The Iron Duck?!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

My mate was seeing some bird a while back who was pregnant, after she fucked him off via text I joked he should respond that he hopes she loses the baby (yes I know it's sick, I regretted it straight away) 

I found out a month later she'd had a miscarriage. To this day that's the only joke i've ever made that I regret.

Paulie I feel your pain (x10000000)


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Conquest is drilling Ammann


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Mandanda










Where you been hiding


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> My mate was seeing some bird a while back who was pregnant, after she fucked him off via text I joked he should respond that he hopes she loses the baby (yes I know it's sick, I regretted it straight away)
> 
> I found out a month later she'd had a miscarriage. To this day that's the only joke i've ever made that I regret.
> 
> Paulie I feel your pain (x10000000)


That's terrible and i know you didn't mean it but that would make me feel liek a Cunt for ever i feel. Not judging as shit happens but that is a bad one mate.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl


where you been bossman? aint seen you around.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Conquest is drilling Ammann


Lots of forums were tipping the Aussie, even some experts but i haven't gave the Aussie a round so far.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Did that midget say that this was a good learning fight for the **** from Hull?, learn what exactly. This is shit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

shenmue said:


> That's terrible and i know you didn't mean it but that would make me feel liek a Cunt for ever i feel. Not judging as shit happens but that is a bad one mate.


Ha, i've said some sick fucking stuff before, and as I said that's the only thing I regret saying. She was a sound as fuck girl as well which makes it even worse, the thing that bothers me to this day is I said this at football and the woman who has had a season ticket infront of mine for the last 3 years turned round and just looked at me with the most disgusted face i've ever seen. She still sits there now and it's still awkward ever single game.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Dan


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Lots of forums were tipping the Aussie, even some experts but i haven't gave the Aussie a round so far.


ditto conquest out classing Ammann in every way


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Heroin addict Joffrey is taking the piss, just came to survive, pathetic.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Moises is a top class troll.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

glorified spar.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Heroin addict Joffrey is taking the piss, just came to survive, pathetic.


Needs the drug money i guess. Boring stuff though it has to be said.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Come on Dan


Losing every round fella. Out classed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Campbell needs to counter and whip that left uppercut to the body. Rigo style.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Losing every round fella. Out classed.


I know it's hard to watch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

2 top British title fights then this, Moises was a bad choice for Campbell.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is utter turd. Leukemia or not, this Moises fella is fighting the most negative fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Heroin addict Joffrey is taking the piss, just came to survive, pathetic.


I have got to say I love the Game of Thrones reference,the geek in me is slightly obsessed with asoiaf.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> This lad Campbell is fighting looks like one of the smackheads from The 51st State.





BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Mandanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...





smoggy7188 said:


> where you been bossman? aint seen you around.


Easy lads, how you been?.

TBH been busy with work etc and got fed up with posting on forums around the Froch vs Groves build up especially on here and the aftermath was mind-numbing. I now and then post on ESB but find myself posting very little nowadays.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

This fight may come down to who wants it more.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Daniel looks so sluggish in there don't know what's going on


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Campbell has found his level. Lol Eddie must be gutted he's wasted his wage budget on this shite


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

11- 0 Conquest blood all over Ammanns face


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bendy said:


> I know it's hard to watch


Can't win em all, at least he came over and tested himself. Bad night for him though it has to be said. Fair play to Conquest.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Easy lads, how you been?.
> 
> TBH been busy with work etc and got fed up with posting on forums around the Froch vs Groves build up especially on here and the aftermath was mind-numbing.* I now and then post on ESB* but find myself posting very little nowadays.


Were over.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I`m not going to slag of this match off to much,he did try against Mitchell Smith and Eddie thought he would be less negative then this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Conquest hasn't lost a round yet going into the 12th


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not a fan of either Campbell or Ogogo... Both massively overrated if you ask me


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Needs to be told about these flurries Campbell, looks awful when he throws them. Ruined what otherwise was a punch perfect round where he looked superb.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Campbell has found his level. Lol Eddie must be gutted he's wasted his wage budget on this shite


Is this a joke? Because i don't even get this one. Campbell is a real talent.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Campbell has found his level. Lol Eddie must be gutted he's wasted his wage budget on this shite


Has Hull sold out again?, if so the **** from Hull and Eddie have had the last laugh. He has the fools money yet again.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Moises is just a shit Jody Meikle.

What is Campbell hoping to achieve with these Mike Jonesesque combo's every time he hurts Moises


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lulz imagine Cleverly vs Ammann.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Campbell fight is a fight of the year contender as we enter the last round.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Easy lads, how you been?.
> 
> TBH been busy with work etc and got fed up with posting on forums around the Froch vs Groves build up especially on here and the aftermath was mind-numbing. I now and then post on ESB but find myself posting very little nowadays.


its all good mate, you ain't missed much on here to be honest. same old stuff, there was a funny khan thread a while back.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Campbell swings like Deontay Wilder.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

STOP FUCKING FLURRYING YOU POOF. He's trying to force a British stoppage the twat.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> STOP FUCKING FLURRYING YOU POOF. *He's trying to force a British stoppage the twat.*


Right on cue. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Needs to be told about these flurries Campbell, looks awful when he throws them. Ruined what otherwise was a punch perfect round where he looked superb.


Luke has unfortunately been listening to Glen Mccrory likening him to Oscar De la Hoya.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I'm not a fan of either Campbell or Ogogo... Both massively overrated if you ask me


Its the Prospect part of their careers where they feast on over matched foes for far too long. Its painful to watch and pointless in many ways. Very hard to judge how good these guys will be at the moment.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Calzaghe - Manfredo all over again. Pathetic.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a bad finish,put a gloss on it a bit.Eddie needs to step him up now to at least area level if not English.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Luke has unfortunately been listening to Glen Mccrory likening him to Oscar De la Hoya.


Campbell wanted it more tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Campbell wanted it more tonight.


:lol:


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

12-0 Conquest. 

11-0-1 at worst. Brilliant performance. Flawless.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

12 -0 Conquest


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Can't win em all, at least he came over and tested himself. Bad night for him though it has to be said. Fair play to Conquest.


I just don't feel he did himself justice. Good luck to Conquest though its a very solid win, Ammann hasn't got the prettiest record but he's been in with solid fighters and his losses are respectable.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> 12-0 Conquest.
> 
> 11-0-1 at worst. Brilliant performance. Flawless.


Agreed


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Campbell wanted it more tonight.


He did, the Coke head was just happy to be there.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Campbell wanted it more tonight.


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Easy money on conquest


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eddie talking shit, knows full well Moises-Smith wasn't a 1 point fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Has Hull sold out again?, if so the **** from Hull and Eddie have had the last laugh. He has the fools money yet again.


If I had brought a ticket I would be happy two decent British title fights and Coyle to come,not to bad for £50.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Its the Prospect part of their careers where they feast on over matched foes for far too long. Its painful to watch and pointless in many ways. Very hard to judge how good these guys will be at the moment.


I agree to a certain extent, but it's little things like keeping your left hand up when throwing a jab... Keeping your chin tucked in when throwing combos. Not backing up in strait lines when your opponent comes forward.

I just don't see anything in either that makes me think they'll be great... And 'great' is exactly how they are billed.

I'm much more excited about Joshua & Eubank Jnr


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Were over.


:rofl I feel like a dirty cheat. In all fairness i expect the crap i saw on here in the aftermath and even lead up on there. Plus a few nice fella's still post on there and don't need to put much effort into posts :lol:.



smoggy7188 said:


> its all good mate, you ain't missed much on here to be honest. same old stuff, there was a funny khan thread a while back.


Good to hear Smog. Been to any small hall shows?.

Aye sounds pretty low key on here then. Khan and this whole Mayweather fight issue has been embarrassing :lol:.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Agreed


Only 1 judge agreed with me. Couldn't see 2 rounds for Ammann at all there.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl I feel like a dirty cheat. In all fairness i expect the crap i saw on here in the aftermath and even lead up on there. Plus a few nice fella's still post on there.
> 
> Good to hear Smog. Been to any small hall shows?.
> 
> Aye sounds pretty low key on here then. Khan and this whole Mayweather fight issue has been embarrassing :lol:.


been to a couple round the way, few of us from work going to hall/ward. gonna go to press conference and weigh in to get whole fight week feel. you been to any?


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Danny said:


> Lulz imagine Cleverly vs Ammann.


People on here where picking Amman to kock Cleverly out


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Only 1 judge agreed with me. Couldn't see 2 rounds for Ammann at all there.


Yeah 12 -0 Conquest here, his lead right is class combined with his footwork


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boom boom boom


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Chuck Campbell in with Kirk Goodings or somebody already.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Love this tune


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I agree to a certain extent, but it's little things like keeping your left hand up when throwing a jab... Keeping your chin tucked in when throwing combos. Not backing up in strait lines when your opponent comes forward.
> 
> I just don't see anything in either that makes me think they'll be great... And 'great' is exactly how they are billed.
> 
> I'm much more excited about Joshua & Eubank Jnr


You are talking to someone who hates the way the British fighters are bought up, i can't even say how good Joshua is. For certain he was an overrated AM but as a Pro he could have a glass jaw for all i know or he could go on to be an ATG/world champ but this level of Op has been shocking so far.

I don't really get excited until these guys step up, don;t usually make predictions until then either. It is what it is though and with Eddie in charge ain't gonna change anytime soon. See Brook Ha.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> People on here where picking Amman to kock Cleverly out


With 6 Ko's at CW, idiots if they did and i mean that with no offence its just crazy.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is this a joke? Because i don't even get this one. Campbell is a real talent.


If I'm honest I was just trying to bait someone. I'm gutted it was you because you're alright. Campbell, to me, will go one of 2 ways. Either he will get used to having his own way so much he freezes when he fights a real opponent or he looks better the better they get. I'm hoping the second, but if he continues fighting borderline heroin addicts it says something


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Star-studded line-up of referees representing in the beautiful city of Hull tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl I feel like a dirty cheat. In all fairness i expect the crap i saw on here in the aftermath and even lead up on there. Plus a few nice fella's still post on there and don't need to put much effort into posts :lol:.
> 
> Good to hear Smog. Been to any small hall shows?.
> 
> Aye sounds pretty low key on here then. Khan and this whole Mayweather fight issue has been embarrassing :lol:.


:lol: Yeah still plenty of sound lads over there, shit loads of trolls on here now. That fucking avatar mate :rofl amazing


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahhhh an Argie import.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny said:


> Star-studded line-up of referees representing in the beautiful city of Hull tonight.


Stat referee Howard Fuckhead was here. Jesus.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> been to a couple round the way, few of us from work going to hall/ward. gonna go to press conference and weigh in to get whole fight week feel. you been to any?


Nice. The Hall fight was special! I was well chuffed for him. What you think of Ward fight?. Ward any threat to Hall or you think Hall will rise to being champion and win?.

Nah not yet trying to get money in after Christmas etc but i've got my eye on going to Heillet shows when he gets another one in Camden Centre which i suspect won't be to long after another bill there last night.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim straight away 'He has a nice look about him' :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Yeah still plenty of sound lads over there, shit loads of trolls on here now. That fucking avatar mate :rofl amazing


Yeah i've flitted through here a few times and saw some shocking posts and TBH some good posters coming like trolls. :lol: :good Got to love my boy Angel he a Latin Goonie :yep.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I fucking HATE Tommy Coyle. Guy is an absolute bell. Loved it when he got sparked by our Derry.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah i've flitted through here a few times and saw some shocking posts and TBH some good posters coming like trolls. :lol: :good* Got to love my boy Angel he a Latin Goonie :yep*.


:rofl Mand I actually love you (extreme ****) :****


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This Argie doesn't look half bad.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Nice. The Hall fight was special! I was well chuffed for him. What you think of Ward fight?. Ward any threat to Hall or you think Hall will rise to being champion and win?.
> 
> Nah not yet trying to get money in after Christmas etc but i've got my eye on going to Heillet shows when he gets another one in Camden Centre which i suspect won't be to long after another bill there last night.


hall will stop him late on. ward is decent enough but very robotic and lacks the skill to beat hall. malinga was a very smart choice for hall, a smaller rough and tumble fighter is what hall can beat but anyone with skill will put hall on his head. thomas patrick ward on the undercard is a fighter to look out for, he is one of fearons fighters and looks different gravy.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Who knows this Argie could be the one everyones been waiting for,Coyle is inexperienced after all


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Was trying to think who Matty Asking looked like - spitting image of Doofy from Scary Movie.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> With 6 Ko's at CW, idiots if they did and i mean that with no offence its just crazy.


Most people on the Aussie forum had Clev winning on points


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bye bye Coyle lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

LMAO down goes Coyle, this argie isn't even a big puncher but at least he is coming forward. Hope he wins.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> You are talking to someone who hates the way the British fighters are bought up, i can't even say how good Joshua is. For certain he was an overrated AM but as a Pro he could have a glass jaw for all i know or he could go on to be an ATG/world champ but this level of Op has been shocking so far.
> 
> I don't really get excited until these guys step up, don;t usually make predictions until then either. It is what it is though and with Eddie in charge ain't gonna change anytime soon. See Brook Ha.


Agree again, but if I had to pick anyone now based on what I've seen it defiantly wouldn't be Oggogo.. I think he's the worst of the bunch but as you say, you never can tell.

I'm convinced Wilder is a bum though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow the holy grail an Argie that could beat a Matchroom fighter


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eeveryone slated this Argie, turns out he's actually pretty decent, Hearns two latest signings about to get beat on the same night :lol:

This guy reminds me of Maciel, the due Rose fought.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Most people on the Aussie forum had Clev winning on points


sanity is resumed. thank fuck for that. if Clev loses at CW and he will, it will be By stoppage vs a bigger puncher than Ammann.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl Mand I actually love you (extreme ****) :****


:rofl Feelings mutual my brudda :lol:.


smoggy7188 said:


> hall will stop him late on. ward is decent enough but very robotic and lacks the skill to beat hall. malinga was a very smart choice for hall, a smaller rough and tumble fighter is what hall can beat but anyone with skill will put hall on his head. thomas patrick ward on the undercard is a fighter to look out for, he is one of fearons fighters and looks different gravy.


Nice one Smog will keep a eye out for him. Quality time for North East fans happy you guys have some quality stuff going on up there. As you say soon as Hall steps up in skill level he's going to get beaten but all the power to him he earned that title although a little hollow the fight was so special i can't fault Stuey.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> been to a couple round the way, few of us from work going to hall/ward. gonna go to press conference and weigh in to get whole fight week feel. you been to any?


Just realised I'm off that week, got plenty of days to take before the end of the financial year so I will prob do the same.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle looks hurt everytime he's hit to body he doesn't have a poker face the lad.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Coyle looks hurt everytime he's hit to body he doesn't have a poker face the lad.


Lady gaga could give him some pointers i agree.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Wow the holy grail an Argie that could beat a Matchroom fighter


Seriously.. Where the fuck does Eddie get all these Argies from? There must be an angle here somewhere?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Coyle looks hurt everytime he's hit to body he doesn't have a poker face the lad.


He looks like a white Kell Brook


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

28-28


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Agree again, but if I had to pick anyone now based on what I've seen it defiantly wouldn't be Oggogo.. I think he's the worst of the bunch but as you say, you never can tell.
> 
> I'm convinced Wilder is a bum though.


Wilder is a KO waiting to happen, leaves himself open too much. I feel he will be in some good fights though so i like him i suppose ha as his power is legit and he might hold an ABC title at some point which ain't saying much as the HW division is slim pickings.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Lady gaga could give him some pointers i agree.


:lol: I really hope they don't match him with Mitchell. Mitchell needs a step up not side ways...



DeMarco said:


> He looks like a white Kell Brook


:lol: The nose ain't it. Like Quagmire..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Seriously.. Where the fuck does Eddie get all these Argies from? There must be an angle here somewhere?


I'd imagine he is close with an Argentinian manager.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Seriously.. Where the fuck does Eddie get all these Argies from? There must be an angle here somewhere?


The agent he likes to use must have good contacts in Argintina,this one looks good


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Coyle looks shattered, hasn't got the engine it would seem. Argie should go to the body and a lot.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Wilder is a KO waiting to happen, leaves himself open too much. I feel he will be in some good fights though so i like him i suppose ha as his power is legit and he might hold an ABC title at some point which ain't saying much as the HW division is slim pickings.


Wilder has decent/good power. He will get ruined by someone like Arreola, but beat someone like Adamek.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

38-37 Coyle


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I really hope they don't match him with Mitchell. Mitchell needs a step up not side ways...
> 
> :lol: The nose ain't it. Like Quagmire..


I don't rate Mitch, he is made of Glass himself but he smashes Coyle.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I don't rate Mitch, he is made of Glass himself but he smashes Coyle.


I don't rate him neither mate although enjoy watching his fights (big ones). Sadly i see him making easy work of Coyle when i'd rather Mitchell vs Crolla..


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Coyle has a serious case of Glassitis in the head and body.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

If this Argie was the brit, Halling would have him up wide on the scorecard/or praising him all fight. This is what makes Halling so bad. Just 100% biased towards the Brit fighter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

47-47.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I don't rate him neither mate although enjoy watching his fights (big ones). Sadly i see him making easy work of Coyle when i'd rather Mitchell vs Crolla..


Agreed, Crolla fight is much better. Hopefully the Argie beats Coyle here and stops the nonsense.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He's getting smashed to bits. Pure glass.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Coyle looks shattered, hasn't got the engine it would seem. Argie should go to the body and a lot.


Told ya fellas, Glass body in trouble again.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eddie's had a 'mare tonight. :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He's fucking dirty aswell Coyle the cunt. Look at the amount of times he's had points taken for low blows and hitting on the break, done both of those things tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle not even holding, pure inexperience, Jamie Moore is shouting at him to hold


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Coyle is a brave cunt. I only tuned in after the second knockdown and how he fought back that well is beyond me. Go on Tommy, lad!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Good heart to get up twice and finish the round like that


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck me, does Jamie Moore not teach his fighters how to clinch?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Eddie's had a 'mare tonight. :lol:


Oh well, at least it's good viewing. From what looked a bang average card has been brilliant :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Brave from Coyle,fuck this is a good fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Fuck me, does Jamie Moore not teach his fighters how to clinch?


He was screaming at Coyle to clinch, yet Tommy was just sat on the ropes like a retard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Moore's reaction said it all. It was like you ignorant clown, Hold yet you keep fighting. 

I'd be tempted to back Coyle for a late stoppage if this guy tires but not sure he's even breathing that hard the guy.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Oh well, at least it's good viewing. From what looked a bang average card has been brilliant :lol:


That's the silverlining for him


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Oh well, at least it's good viewing. From what looked a bang average card has been brilliant :lol:


Yep it has been pretty good, even the Hamilton fight was full of drama and some action. Hope the Argie closes the show now.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle's punch resistance is a sack of shit.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Nothing like the Burns-Gonzalez fight. This Argie is clearly a lot tougher mentally than Gonzalez, and Burns was a helluva lot tougher physically and mentally than Coyle and wasn't on the floor 3 times and all over the place. Coyle surely getting stopped in the next 2 rounds.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Might dabble on a stoppage in round 9 or 10.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Moore is a good trainer, Coyle is just a retard. Read Moore's extract in Boxing News this week about training his news guys, basically all out admits that Coyle is a retard and still leans back with his hands down from counters even though he trains him every day on not doing it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't like Coyle but he's showing heart here, won that round. Got him 2 down.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

as the Argie been hurt at any time yet?, he seems to be tiring.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I always said that this card wasn`t to bad


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

nick halling 'surely not' fuck off nick you stupid cunt, deserved the point taken


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Coyle is a cheating Cunt, should already have been Dq'ed. About time a point was taken off.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

"Surely not, surely not". Why not, you fucking bellend.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> nick halling 'surely not' fuck off nick you stupid cunt, deserved the point taken


I hate Halling, absolute disgrace of a commentator. Clueless and biased to the extreme.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> "Surely not, surely not". Why not, you fucking bellend.


Such a fucking twat


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ohhhh fuck


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This will be an incredible comeback for Coyle.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Credit to Coyle if he turns this around, even if he is a cheating shithouse retard.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good fight, nice body shots by the argentinian


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Surely there's no chance he can win on points?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Coyle borderline DQ here ... been warned a lot. Great comeback and guts though.

Still, I can smell a bullshit British stoppage in the 11th. Calling it now.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Those low blows have had their impact, Coyle is a scumbag.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

A point down? :lol: Surely not.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Surely there's no chance he can win on points?


He's not that far behind. Strong four final rounds and it's his, imo.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Whats that a 9-8 round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Argie 1 point up for me.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Surely the last should have been a 9-8 Coyle round? Watt has it 10-9, that's wrong isn't it?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

anyone up for a british stoppage???


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Whats that a 9-8 round


Yep, not a 10-9 like Senile Watt said.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I didn't think that was low.

EDIT: Just seen the replay fair enough. :lol:


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fuck me, ref, stop those low blows. This Teak-Tough-Argie will be a fucking eunuch before the night's out.

Edit: Now the TTA gives Coyle one. Fair's fair.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish I could punch Watt in the cock.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

first time he did a low blow by accident, he gets a point deduced, what bs lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ref is a cunt.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

this has been a really fun fight though it has to be said.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a fight!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Are some of you lot the most critical boxing fans in the world or something? :lol: Fucking hell.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What a fight!


And i wasn't going to watch tonight ha, been good really.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Are some of you lot the most critical boxing fans in the world or something? :lol: Fucking hell.


What you on about mate??


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Argie should go to the belgravia centre


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Argie's still winning this for me. Coyle is showing lots of heart but he's not good enough beyond domestic level.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

If it goes the full 12 i hope the Argie doesn't get robbed.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

anyone scoring this?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I always said that this card wasn`t to bad


Yes Ash.So did I.I was wrong about Curtis but said this Argie could be dangerous.Coyle done well,but if he gets it its a robbery.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Credit to Coyle he may not have the resistance but he's got the bottle to grit teeth and have it out. 

Learning fight and maybe a good fight for Jamie and Wood to say to Eddie ''no to Mitchell, Tommy isn't ready''.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Jamie Moore has got surprisingly handsome post retirement. No ****.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Annoys me when they apolgize about the swaering at midnight at a Boxing match. Its bizarre on so many levels.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This is like Rocky!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What a shot. :lol: What a fucking fight this has been.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a potential FOTy candidate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

fucking helllllllllllll


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. :rofl


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

OMG That was allmost a Nigel Benn moment right up of the floor to drp the other guy quality fight


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hitting on the break again. :lol:


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

This is mental


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahaha this fucking fight


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Fuck me what a fight


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This is the most bizarre fight ever.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

This fucking fight man :lol:

Such a weird mix of shit skill, a load of cheating and a hell of a lot of heart and entertainment!

Mitchell would surely destroy Coyle.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Brizuela will just spoil and run in the last 3 minutes now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Incredible fight. Can't believe it. Coyle is a stupid cunt though.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

what a round lol

its definitely entertaining loool


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Bet Eddies arse has been going like a rabbits nose


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Am I drunk? Seriously? I've given up scoring it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Incredibel stuff, i posted YESS!!!! just as teh KD happned then Coyle had that incredibel shot for his own KD and i deleted the post. What a fucking round.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me this is brilliant


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Draw. Calling it now. :lol:


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Fuck me, what a fight!!!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Adam Booth is boss.


Groves need to see sense before it to late.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

What a crazy round!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I love the way Coyle looked to corner then looked at Brizuela and gestured ''lets ave it'' then done him with right hand. Reminded me of Eubank vs Watson II the way he got up and landed KD Punch.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is one of the most dramatic fights I've ever seen. Unbelievable. The referee did very well to let both men continue in that last round.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't knock this for entertainment!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Great shot again. :lol: Where has this right hand come from?!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Shit stoppage though


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

That was a bullshit stoppage. Ruined a great fight.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

whats a stupid stoppage WTF


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Right on queue, BS British stoppage!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

No!! Don't stop it like that flipsake..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What a fight. A genuine FOTY contender. Phenomenal heart on show from both men, especially Coyle.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shit stoppage. :-(


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gutted for the Argie but that's Boxing. A classic fight.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> This is one of the most dramatic fights I've ever seen. Unbelievable. *The referee did very well to let both men continue in that last round.*


Jinxed it, you cunt!:lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i think he would of won if he let him finish the round...

WTF man

he was totally fine


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mitchell will destroy him in 3 or 4.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Terrible stoppage


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Why did the referee stop it? I wanted to see how the judges had scored it.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fucking fight, though poor stoppage to say the least to finish it


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck....


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Terrible


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Matchroom Stoppage


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shit stoppage but best fight I've seen in a british ring entertainment wise for donkeys, get the rematch on.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Brittish stoppage,but he probably would of stopped him soon after.What a fight


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Amazing fight, emotions all over the place, I'm sure Coyle will have learned a hell of a lot from such a strange fight!

Shame that the ref decided to stop it, so many times he could have stopped either of them which would have seemed more reasonable! I really wish we got to see the last 2 minutes of the fight!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

rematch for sure


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Gray hugging ppl too


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

matchroom are starting to really p*ss me off man....

that argentinian gave it his all

coyle was more hurt when he was getting dropped and the ref didnt stop it then

f*kin disgrace


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Seriously, who do I complain to about that stoppage? Great fight but Coyle got about 15 seconds per knockdown to continue. Disgrace, BENT. A great fight, full of excitement, but what a waste of an ending.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Mitchell will destroy him in 3 or 4.


Yep. Mitchell will land that left hook early and it's over.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Stoppage was questionable to say the least.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rematch for Froch vs Groves II.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ours referee's truly are pieces of dog shit.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Truly one of the most entertaining fights I've ever seen


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Rematch or does the awkward Argie get brushed under the carpet?


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Shite stoppage ( ruined an amazing fight . . . . . . AGAIN!)

Also, the point off for punching after the bell was random.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

What a fight! Shame about the stoppage :-(


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit stoppage but a great fight.

Bar the Campbell fight its been a great night of boxing in Hull!!


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Danny said:


> Mitchell will destroy him in 3 or 4.


And this.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Ref would give Coyle a bit more time after the Kd's sometimes. Mitch drops him and stops him within 5 rounds.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

mitchell will knock coyles head off, seriously lol

i feel so p*ssed off man lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Doyley10 said:


> Rematch or does the awkward Argie get brushed under the carpet?


LMAO, what do you think?.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Thing is ref was doing ok until the stoppage and correctly taking points from Coyle so it's not like it's "OMG CORRUPTION". Just a poor end decision. Shame.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Shithouse... I had £20 on the Argie


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> matchroom are starting to really p*ss me off man....
> 
> that argentinian gave it his all
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with Matchroom,was just a home town decision which has happened on every promoters show in the UK.When Wazza was number 1 it was him getting all this shit now it`s Eddie.It`s the BBBoC that need to look at themselves.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Great scrap. Not gonna comment on the stoppage but surely Tommy was behind.As I said when this match were made,sometimes teak toughness is not the only quality these Argies possess.Tommy did absolutely brilliantly,but I hope they're not telling him he can beat Mitchell in his next fight.I just hope there is somebody with a bit of common sense behind him,because of course a man with his guts will take the fight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

A card most were calling average at best beforehand, yet I doubt it'll be topped by any other domestic show this year :yep


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

How would the 11th been scored?

Argie down twice
Coyle down once and a point deduction 

7 - 7?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Gero said:


> Shit stoppage but a great fight.
> 
> Bar the Campbell fight its been a great night of boxing in Hull!!


Worked out well as I was watching Conquest during that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

coyle wont fight mitchell next - he should go after Gethin and leave crollla to mitchell.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Great card in the end 8/10

:eddie


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

If ever there was a fight to market as good enuf for frich groves undercard... Its this. He wont cost anywhere near as much as other options too. He has to put this on the card.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm chuffed for Coyle he showed bottle tonight and he adapted. He's got something about him but he desperately needs to take care of himself in there. 

Eddie Hearn and all involved well done. Loved this show lads. Saw a rough diamond in Leigh Wood, Saw a dream come true in Woodhouse and saw Moises have his 15 minutes of fame and then a FOTY contender like Rees vs Buckland.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

PHONK said:


> How would the 11th been scored?
> 
> Argie down twice
> Coyle down once and a point deduction
> ...


Could swear Jim Watt had it 10-9 when it flashed on before the 12th haha


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

SINKS MY HEAD IN SHAME* BRITISH REFS!! We aint gonna here the last of this now


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> coyle wont fight mitchell next - he should go after Gethin and leave crollla to mitchell.


Totally agree.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I'm chuffed for Coyle he showed bottle tonight and he adapted. He's got something about him but he desperately needs to take care of himself in there.
> 
> Eddie Hearn and all involved well done. Loved this show lads. Saw a rough diamond in Leigh Wood, Saw a dream come true in Woodhouse and saw Moises have his 15 minutes of fame and then a FOTY contender like Rees vs Buckland.


:yep:happy


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

All 3 judges had Coyle ahead, unsurprisingly.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Even though the stoppage was disappointing, have to say that a shit card on paper (an incredibly shit card) turned out very well.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Brizuela's legs had been gone since the last knockdown, which is probably why he was stopped then and not earlier. When a fighter goes such a long time without being able to properly recover, that's when referees need to think about stepping in. I do think it was too early though, but it shouldn't mar what was an incredible fight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! I thought this show was SHIT beforehand but we won't see better action all year. That was something else.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Great card in the end 8/10
> 
> :eddie


I'd go with a 9 mate. 2 cracking British title fights then the Coyle warfare.

:eddie


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr A said:


> All 3 judges had Coyle ahead, unsurprisingly.


I had the Argie ahead but like you say its not a surprise.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

the card also had a home fighter losing to a foreign import on the undercard.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'd go with a 9 mate. 2 cracking British title fights then the Coyle warfare.
> 
> :eddie


Eddie wins, what a man.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Coyle-Campbell would be a better fight than Coyle-Mitchell at this point.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

PHONK said:


> How would the 11th been scored?
> 
> Argie down twice
> Coyle down once and a point deduction
> ...


KD's cancel each other out, so 10-8, then Coyle loses a point so 9-8 Coyle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Eddie wins, what a man.


Kugey wins, he's getting shafted in the hotel room by St Edward now he's in a good mood.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I had the Argie ahead but like you say its not a surprise.


This is after all Great Britain.Were the new Germany.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

We as fans have to reserve judgement on these type of cards. Boxrec is brilliant but we've become consumed by going on there and picking fighters careers to pieces. 

Tonight was a brilliant card. I wouldn't expect these shows week in week out because some would not look at all but sometimes we get into habit of wanting 20,000 seat arenas with blockbuster fights throughout card. Tonight was like watching boxing as a kid in the 90's. Love it!.

I agree we need to demand good quality for our Sky Shows but lets reserve judgement for after rather then before.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Kugey wins, he's getting shafted in the hotel room by St Edward now he's in a good mood.


:hey:deal


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Nothing to do with Matchroom,was just a home town decision which has happened on every promoters show in the UK.When Wazza was number 1 it was him getting all this shit now it`s Eddie.It`s the BBBoC that need to look at themselves.


yea your right mate, just a shame when you see someone give it their all in the ring and training and end up with sh*t like this lol

it was an entertaining fight and show to be fair


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Kugey wins, he's getting shafted in the hotel room by St Edward now he's in a good mood.


And the ref for this one and Howard Foster are downstairs in the bar having a beer.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'd go with a 9 mate. 2 cracking British title fights then the Coyle warfare.
> 
> :eddie


Yep 9 might be a bit more fair when I think about that last fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> We as fans have to reserve judgement on these type of cards. Boxrec is brilliant but we've become consumed by going on there and picking fighters careers to pieces.
> 
> Tonight was a brilliant card. I wouldn't expect these shows week in week out because some would not look at all but sometimes we get into habit of wanting 20,000 seat arenas with blockbuster fights throughout card. Tonight was like watching boxing as a kid in the 90's. Love it!.


I'm really glad i watched, didn't enjoy the **** from Hull and his pointless fight but everything else was good stuff.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

hope this ref doesnt be the ref for the froch groves rematch :lol:

seriously would be good to have the coyle mitchell fight on the undercard of froch groves


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> This is after all Great Britain.Were the new Germany.


Sad, but we are getting bad, real bad.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> yea your right mate, just a shame when you see someone give it their all in the ring and training and end up with sh*t like this lol
> 
> it was an entertaining fight and show to be fair


Defintly a shame and it should of gone on a bit longer


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I'm really glad i watched, didn't enjoy the **** from Hull and his pointless fight but everything else was good stuff.


:rofl The **** from Hull.

I agree loved the card tonight. Thing is i've noticed scanning the forums and taking myself out of it we tend to think ''don't know him. looks average on boxrec. crap''. Now at times of course that's the case but sometimes it's not that's why i go to youtube rather then boxrec now and as for the young lads how will they come through as stars if we don't show them and showcase them as sometimes they get lost on big cards or small halls. I'm fed up with the Olympian build up stuff mind you it's getting a tad o.t.t and boring....

Campbell i don't even watch mind you it's that boring now...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

As much as I hate Coyle, he showed a lot of heart to get up from those shots. They should let him fight Campbell next.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Defintly a shame and it should of gone on a bit longer


oh wellllllll

straight over to the ufc now haha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

With regards to the UFC any lads shocked that a female fight is main event?. I saw Rousey fight the other month and i wouldn't pay to watch that level of fighting. I presume undercard is stacked? or has UFC lost it's way?..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> With regards to the UFC any lads shocked that a female fight is main event?. I saw Rousey fight the other month and i wouldn't pay to watch that level of fighting. I presume undercard is stacked? or has UFC lost it's way?..


i hate her attitude, but shes a world class fighter, her judo, take downs and ground game is top knotch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i hate her attitude, but shes a world class fighter, her judo, take downs and ground game is top knotch


Aye i don't doubt that, She's a big boxing fan as well. But the level of fighting is a mess. I wouldn't pay to watch it albeit she's talented and skilled the other ladies just can't compete and even if they do it's a mess IMO. Just shocked it's a main event fight..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> With regards to the UFC any lads shocked that a female fight is main event?. I saw Rousey fight the other month and i wouldn't pay to watch that level of fighting. I presume undercard is stacked? or has UFC lost it's way?..


Its a really shit card, at least on Paper. as you said Ladies in the main when only a few years ago they said never. And in the Co Main event you have a HW cutting down to LHW to fight a 4-0 novice who works in a coffee shop while the 3rd fight is 2 WW coming off loses. UFC used to have very exciting cards a few years back but the excitement as gone for me, don;t know why but maybe too many cards with average fights.

I'll still watch as my younger Bro is coming round after a night out on the piss to watch as he can't afford Sky ha. I told him only if he brings some Junk food back with him.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Aye i don't doubt that, She's a big boxing fan as well. But the level of fighting is a mess. I wouldn't pay to watch it albeit she's talented and skilled the other ladies just can't compete and even if they do it's a mess IMO. Just shocked it's a main event fight..


to be honest normally ufc does have decent cards,
but this event is all about the main event, 
the undercard i agree is quiet cr*p


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> to be honest normally ufc does have decent cards,
> but this event is all about the main event,
> the undercard i agree is quiet cr*p


So this main event is eagerly anticipated?. I'm shocked i thought undercard would be solid to help boost it's sales. I suppose MMA community is different to Boxing and don't see issue with female fights.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Its a really shit card, at least on Paper. as you said Ladies in the main when only a few years ago they said never. And in the Co Main event you have a HW cutting down to LHW to fight a 4-0 novice who works in a coffee shop while the 3rd fight is 2 WW coming off loses. UFC used to have very exciting cards a few years back but the excitement as gone for me, don;t know why but maybe too many cards with average fights.
> 
> I'll still watch as my younger Bro is coming round after a night out on the piss to watch as he can't afford Sky ha. I told him only if he brings some Junk food back with him.


Aye i'm the same i've lost all interest in UFC. I watched the Weidman vs Silva II card and wasn't feeling it at all. :lol: Hope he brings home the goods mate :yep. Marvin' myself sitting here...


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> So this main event is eagerly anticipated?. I'm shocked i thought undercard would be solid to help boost it's sales. I suppose MMA community is different to Boxing and don't see issue with female fights.


nah lol, its like boxing where its an event where the undercard must be half decent,
but i dont know what went wrong with this line up,
like i said i agree that the undercard is a bit sh*tty however the main fight should be good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> nah lol, its like boxing where its an event where the undercard must be half decent,
> but i dont know what went wrong with this line up,
> like i said i agree that the undercard is a bit sh*tty however the main fight should be good


:good. Is McMann a legit threat to Rousey then?.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Aye i'm the same i've lost all interest in UFC. I watched the Weidman vs Silva II card and wasn't feeling it at all. :lol: Hope he brings home the goods mate :yep. Marvin' myself sitting here...


He still hasn't come back yet and he has been drinking since about 3PM, only fear is that he pulls while out and texts me to and i quote "Fuck the UFC". I guess i;ll have to find some takeaway leaflets which i get about 10 per week which the wife usually throws away HA.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :good. Is McMann a legit threat to Rousey then?.


7-0 with a Silver medal at the Olympics but like all other Ronda opponents its all about whether she can avoid the takedown (Judo throw) and then avoid the Armbar which she always wins by. Shes a good opponent on paper at least.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :good. Is McMann a legit threat to Rousey then?.


yea defo, 
rouseys judo is class she won like a gold medal,
and mccann is a silver medalist within wrestling,
both are undefeated fighters

when it comes to takedowns and ground games i think ronda might have the advantage,
but mccann has a 100% defense rate for stopping take downs or sumat like that lol

meisha tate rocked rousey and i think mccann can knock out rousey when it comes to the stand up game,
well thats what im hoping lol

should be interesting :bbb


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

oh yea ronda rousey has won all her fights via arm bar submission, shows how good she is on the ground lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> He still hasn't come back yet and he has been drinking since about 3PM, only fear is that he pulls while out and texts me to and i quote "Fuck the UFC". I guess i;ll have to find some takeaway leaflets which i get about 10 per week which the wife usually throws away HA.


:lol: Fingers crossed he does the right thing and brings you back some grub :yep:lol:.



shenmue said:


> 7-0 with a Silver medal at the Olympics but like all other Ronda opponents its all about whether she can avoid the takedown (Judo throw) and then avoid the Armbar which she always wins by. Shes a good opponent on paper at least.


Aye i've seen that armbar in her highlights. Nasty!. I did notice she tired after first round of last fight but the girl kept going for takedowns rather then striking even Rogan was at a loss to why she kept trying to take Rousey down.



TheBoxingfan101 said:


> yea defo,
> rouseys judo is class she won like a gold medal,
> and mccann is a silver medalist within wrestling,
> both are undefeated fighters
> ...


Cheers lads,

I did notice Tate having success when striking but kept wanting to take it to ground for no reason when she had Rousey shocked a little and tired and landing. Be interesting to see if McMann can do it then sounds lively enough for me to look at it in the morning.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

You keep a dry eye and you are a solider. I'm choked..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pfff, watching to pretty decent looking, half naked women rolling around on the ground... bunch of *******.

RR for the win, would love the upset though. Ronda seems like quite the cunt tbh.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :
> 
> Cheers lads,
> 
> I did notice Tate having success when striking but kept wanting to take it to ground for no reason when she had Rousey shocked a little and tired and landing. Be interesting to see if McMann can do it then sounds lively enough for me to look at it in the morning.


McMann has you say really should keep this standing as much as possible and for sure not actually keep taking the fight to the ground like Tate did. Maybe if she drops her then jump on a Sub if she confident enough. That Judo from Ronda just seems too strong and will probably be Key but i do like a Underdog so McMann will get my support. Shit the women match really is the best fight on the card, who would have though that?. I remember Dana White saying never to WMMA a few years back.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> You keep a dry eye and you are a solider. I'm choked..


Emotional scenes. Top moment.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Fingers crossed he does the right thing and brings you back some grub :yep:lol:.
> 
> Aye i've seen that armbar in her highlights. Nasty!. I did notice she tired after first round of last fight but the girl kept going for takedowns rather then striking even Rogan was at a loss to why she kept trying to take Rousey down.
> 
> ...


you going to watch it?
i think mccann is going to knock out rousey


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> McMann has you say really should keep this standing as much as possible and for sure not actually keep taking the fight to the ground like Tate did. Maybe if she drops her then jump on a Sub if she confident enough. That Judo from Ronda just seems too strong and will probably be Key but i do like a Underdog so McMann will get my support. Shit the women match really is the best fight on the card, who would have though that?. I remember Dana White saying never to WMMA a few years back.


Madness really. I would never think a womens fight would be a PPV headliner. Good luck to the girls i just hope people get moneys worth.

Some will say UFC has progressed onwards and upwards. For me as a guy who watches now and then i don't get that feeling in terms of fight night entertainment. I think maybe cos we're heading into a end of a era with the legends retiring etc. I can remember 08' when ESB was all about ''boxing's dead'' stuff.

I don't think UFC has progressed as far as people had imagined. Not to say it's finished but i just don't find myself wanting to watch the bills and the actual production isn't any better for me anyways.

Off to bed now. Catch you lads soon :good.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> You're no @Roe, mate.


:lol: :deal


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

you cunts are so fucking critical.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> you cunts are so fucking critical.


:lol: I thought that during the fight too. 3/4 of the way through a world FOTY contender and people were moaning like fuck about everything. Tough crowd!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack said:


> :lol: I thought that during the fight too. 3/4 of the way through a world FOTY contender and people were moaning like fuck about everything. Tough crowd!


tell me about it
couldn't believe what i was reading


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Any chance of a You Tube video of the Coyle fight?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Any chance of a You Tube video of the Coyle fight?


Enjoy mate, it's a blinder.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

That was a great nights boxing last night. People were critical of the Hull bill before,but I bet they're not now. I hope Hearn retains his bills in that city. I taped the Boxnation bill. While not as good,it was decent. Warren appears to have some good young boxers. As Glyn Leach said,peaks and troughs between the two promoters.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> That was a great nights boxing last night. People were critical of the Hull bill before,but I bet they're not now. I hope Hearn retains his bills in that city. I taped the Boxnation bill. While not as good,it was decent. Warren appears to have some good young boxers. As Glyn Leach said,peaks and troughs between the two promoters.


I thought both shows were good.

Matchrooms was excellent with some quality matches and warrens top 3 fights were all decent.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I thought both shows were good.
> 
> Matchrooms was excellent with some quality matches and warrens top 3 fights were all decent.


Did you put a few quid on Conquest?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Did you put a few quid on Conquest?


No but I should have.i thought he was very good last night.

He was cautious the first few rounds and then when Ammann came to him looking to push the fight,conquest was coming out on top of virtually every exchange.he has got some good skills for a cruiser,just a shame he lacks real power.

Considering it was a near shut out,it was a decent fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> *No but I should have*.i thought he was very good last night.
> 
> He was cautious the first few rounds and then when Ammann came to him looking to push the fight,conquest was coming out on top of virtually every exchange.he has got some good skills for a cruiser,just a shame he lacks real power.
> 
> Considering it was a near shut out,it was a decent fight.


Thats a shame. Ammann being favourite was wrong imo, I made close to a weeks wages last night :yep

I did tell you he'd box circles around Ammann. Mo knows :deal Everyone at work I gave the tip to was loving me today

I've liked Conquest for a while, he's got good variety in his work & has a bit of bottle. Seems like a nice guy too, a slight lack of power & a vunerable chin will always be a problem but I hope he does well in the future.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I can see the cruisers being a really interesting division here.Cleverly appears to have a few potential foes here without looking elsewhere. Possibly not just yet,but in the future.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> I can see the cruisers being a really interesting division here.Cleverly appears to have a few potential foes here without looking elsewhere. Possibly not just yet,but in the future.


Last I heard Clev was planning to stay at 175 but Bellew is a good addition to a division that's warming up nicely.

Dickinson, Simmons, Dawson, Askin, Conquest & Danny Price, plus other former top amateurs like Deoin Jumah, Simon Vallily & Warren Baister have all recently turned pro.

Its a very competitive domestic division & hopefully a lot of these fights get made. Cruiser could turn out to be like lightweight, no-one really outstanding but plenty of depth & lots of entertaining fights.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Dickinson, Simmons, Dawson, Askin, Conquest & Danny Price, plus other former top amateurs like Deoin Jumah, Simon Vallily & Warren Baister have all recently turned pro.


You forgot the Emperor Menay Ewards :hey when you put the names in a list like that it looks like a solid lineup when you think there is also camacho and clarke.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> You forgot the Emperor Menay Ewards :hey when you put the names in a list like that it looks like a solid lineup when you think there is also camacho and clarke.


Yep, plus Chris Keane looked pretty good before he fought Dawson & I thought Joshua's cousin Ben Ileyemi looked promising until his last fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Great picture. Woodhouse won't get many headlines for what he did last night but what unfolded is a reminder of why boxing is such an incredible sport. Everyone wrote him off but his determination and will allowed him to achieve his dreams, so it has been a fantastic story for him. I hope he retires now because it's a perfect way to end his career.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


>


Awesome, great moment.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's worth mentioning that despite all the criticism of domestic cards we have.matchroom have provided buckland-Rees and coyle-brizuela already and it's not yet March.

2 classic fights on British shores,that's what we all want isn't it?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I think it's worth mentioning that despite all the criticism of domestic cards we have.matchroom have provided buckland-Rees and coyle-brizuela already and it's not yet March.
> 
> 2 classic fights on British shores,that's what we all want isn't it?


Their matchmaking has been very good so far this year. Us fans may write off certain bouts because of what we see on BoxRec but they're delivering good nights of boxing, so they're obviously getting something right. The consistent quality of these shows has been impressive for a while now, so I don't think it's down to luck, just good matchmaking.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


>


Lovely moment.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ive only just watched the whole coyle-brizuela fight as I tried to avoid the RBR last night and watched warrens card live as I knew I could avoid the other results that way.

It was a cracking fight but the stoppage was early,the fact it was head shots was definately a factor and when brizuela got tagged hard or went down he did go down very heavy.
But as it was the 12th,both had been through so much and he was up and ready to go.i think it was a bad decision.shame but id rather concentrate on the positives.

As for coyle,he isn't ready for Mitchell but this was by far his toughest opponent to date and he won despite battling through serious adversity.i think it's fair to say that considering his lack of experience he was excellent.he needs fights like crolla or gethin,not Mitchell who would knock him out on this form.

So why doesn't Eddie make crolla-coyle for the undercard of froch-groves.the winner could face Mitchell and then they could have an argument that they deserve to be in with him.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So why doesn't Eddie make crolla-coyle for the undercard of froch-groves.the winner could face Mitchell and then they could have an argument that they deserve to be in with him.


how about crolla/mitchell and gethin/coyle?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> how about crolla/mitchell and gethin/coyle?


That would be ideal but as gethin is still British champ and involved with warren,I expect him to be out of the picture.

I expect to see gethin-flannigan for the british,and I'd like to see coyle-crolla.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> That would be ideal but as gethin is still British champ and involved with warren,I expect him to be out of the picture.
> 
> I expect to see gethin-flannigan for the british,and I'd like to see coyle-crolla.


Could see if Crolla pulls out as mandatory and they put coyle forward instead? you never know... i dont see the rush with coyle - should try him out with few euro fights before fighting mitchell


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i nearly choked when he dedicated it to his pops.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Could see if Crolla pulls out as mandatory and they put coyle forward instead? you never know... i dont see the rush with coyle - should try him out with few euro fights before fighting mitchell


There is no rush,apart from Hearn wants to push coyle while Campbell is still in his infancy as a pro (ticket sales will be good and justify using hull as a base)

Fights like last night are career shortening,so they should be careful while he is still learning.i like seeing the likes of coyle matched hard but not be used as a sacrificial lamb.


----------

